# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  What size Backpack(s) and what brand do you use?

## Travel2

I going backpacking through Europe in March for a few weeks. I'd like to get a new backpack for this trip, but I'm a little lost. 
I wondering what size is best as a universal backpack I can use on a week long trip and a month long trip? What brand do you recommend? 

Do you travel with a smaller day bag?



I want a bag that will last too.


Thanks in advance, Chance

----------


## alop

I love the Nike brand.

----------

